# A New toy



## ThePlantGuy978 (Feb 22, 2014)

I found a new way to fasten the wire to the end posts using a quick end that only cost about $1.43 each. I used this new device to attach 14 wires to my newly expanded vineyard section. It took less that an hour to attach all 14 wires. I admit they were very short runs of only 25' but the device saved me a bunch of time. I have attached a picture of the device and a quick instruction sheet. The instruction sheet calls for a tension tool, I used a pair of vice grips which did the job.
Tell me what you think.

Hans

The Quik-End is used for terminations at end posts. Use this size for each 12½ gauge wire on your fence. 

To install the Quik-End, drill a 3⁄8" hole through the end post and pull the wire through. Then put the Quik-End on the wire and tap it lightly into the hole. If final tensioning is to be done with the Quik-end, pull the wire to the end post with a chain grab, then push the slack through the hole and Quik-End. For faster, easier tensioning, use the (TGTTP) Torque Tool. 


Item # CWV1213 
Weight 0.04 lbs 
http://www.kencove.com/fence/Quik-End_detail_CWV1213.php


----------



## bkisel (Feb 22, 2014)

So the idea behind this piece of hardware is to allow for tensioning the wire at an end post?


----------



## LoneStarLori (Feb 22, 2014)

If I'm reading that right, it has an internal clamp that automatically hold the cable in place once it's pulled through?


----------



## grapeman (Feb 22, 2014)

These are called wirevises and have been around for many years. They work alright for short runs but occasionally can pull through under heavy loads. They aren't intended to be used for tensioning.


----------



## BlackRain75 (Mar 21, 2014)

I think they would work great. They are made for fences. Prob work great with small cable, less stretch!


----------

